# Gandolf? Found this today.



## HLGStrider (Jun 10, 2007)

http://www.engadget.com/2007/06/09/palm-gandolf-images-look-legit-windows-mobile-version-on-the/

I just saw this link and wondered what was up with the spelling? I guess it is some sort of phone/blackberry type thingy but I'm still using a cell phone that doesn't take pictures and don't even own one of those i-poddy things so my knowledge of this sort of technology is minimal. My guess is they A. Couldn't get the rights to Gandalf. B. Didn't want to pay for the rights to Gandalf and are being sneaky mean. 

It also adds the questions: with the popularization brought about by the movies, are we going to see a lot more trademark/brandname/garbage so that when you are talking about Gandalf you have to clarify "The wizard not the phone?" 

Oh well. 

I guess I haven't seen that with other fictional characters. Maybe Gandalf has reached the cultural point of Merlin and the Greek gods where the name goes beyond the actual characters and has become a dictionary entry.


----------

